# EOS1DX MK2 change to CR2 format?



## MDR (May 10, 2016)

SO just playing with my new EOS1DX Mk2 and discovered that MAC OS X preview can't open the files (.CR2) even though it can open .CR2 taken on my older cannon (EOS 1D mk4). Anyone else see same thing. If so how long does it usually take for a new format to make it to MAC?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 10, 2016)

The most recent Digital Camera RAW update (6.19) was in mid-April and didn't support the 1D X II. Probably not more than 2-3 weeks until another update that will.


----------



## JMZawodny (May 11, 2016)

The .CR2 extension is not a complete specification for the file contents. The first few bytes of the file contents complete the specification. Canon has been using the .CR2 file type for a long time and extends the specification with virtually every new camera introduced.

The question I have is why SW companies, like Apple, can't get the spec in advance and provide an update in advance of the new products reaching market. It would be great if we only had to wait a couple of weeks. DxO Optics Pro won't support 1Dx2 raw files until October.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 11, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> It would be great if we only had to wait a couple of weeks. DxO Optics Pro won't support 1Dx2 raw files until October.



In DxO's case, it's because they actually test the camera and generate specific camera+lens modules. In the past, both Adobe and Apple have been pretty quick.


----------



## kaptainkatsu (May 11, 2016)

Lightroom works


----------



## Besisika (May 11, 2016)

I downloaded the latest Camera Raw yesterday and it works, but I am on PC.


----------

